# Build your own pop can stove for daily or emergency use (car/home/travel/etc)



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Simple pot stand as well.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had seen one of these videos done a different way and was intrigued by it.
You could also just buy one of these stoves for your car....
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultra-mini-portable-outdoor-metal-gas-stove-2-x-ag3-65929

7 bucks with free shipping.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

True you can but a pop can stove once you make it you will know how light and portable it is. With say 1-2 x 4oz mini compact bottles of alchohal if you needed to go ultra lite or have to go with a on body carry setup that would work easier.

I did see that stove a year or 2 ago. Never did really look into it but now looking at it I see it uses the lidel threaded system which means any current canisters at Can.T or sporting shops would carry it which is good to know.

Also if you carry grain alchohal ( Everclear and I think that is 190%)you can drink that as well, disinfect wounds, use it as a firestarter, and also use it in the pop can stove as well.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

ha, never thought about the drinking aspect. You have to do something when you're stuck in a snow storm right?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*wood fired usb charger*

less primative and you'll still be thirsty but can keep you warm AND charge yer phone:

http://gearjunkie.com/wood-burning-stove-with-electricity-generator


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice genstove tho I've yet to see an indy review yet. I've only seen the video from the company of it in use. It seems a comment on that site said something about needing to burn for 2 hours to charge a device. Would be interesting to have a trailer on a bike auto feeding it sticks while you're riding.


----------

